# Lwb 2011 one man jonboat tourneys



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 7, 2011)

As all of our members who have joined our (Lil' Water Bassin') group forum on Sportsman Living, know ...... Lil' Water Bassin' will be issuing a polygraph test(s) to the Points Champions of our 2011 tour.

I have decided to put together a few one angler per boat tournaments, to help fund the expenses of having these tests ran.

The entry fees will be $50.00 per person @ each event. We will hold back $5.00 per boat for the polygraph fund, pay out $5.00 per boat for big bass, and the winner takes the rest.

I will try to gather sponsor prizes, as well.

THE FIRST EVENT IS SCHEDULED FOR MARCH 5TH 2011 @ J.W SMITH RESERVOIR (an LWB Tradition of sorts). This will be a TOAD FEST on opening weekend of this lake.

I hope that you guys will support this fund raising series when you have the opportunity.

April 16th - Griffin Reservoir
June 25th - Lake Meriwether
September 3rd - Still Branch


----------



## RAH (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds great terry count me in.J.W is definately going to be a blast.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 8, 2011)

True that, RAH!!!

It will be a blast to have the opportunity to fish all 4 of the lakes on the one man trail ..... seeing how they were all omitted from the LWB Team Tour Schedule this years.

A J.W Smith Reservoir Tournament on the opening weekend of that lake, is always an awesome time to whack a toad or three.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 28, 2011)

If you guys don't have a partner to join one of the team tourneys that will be going on this weekend, or if you want to get in on one of the best big fish bite in the state this weekend ....... come on over to J.W Smith Reservoir this Saturday, and join us for a one angler per boat bass tournament.


----------



## tsnider08 (Mar 1, 2011)

looking forward to it Terry! Can't wait to compete for the first time of 2011. Could take 25lbs to win this one!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 3, 2011)

tsnider08 said:


> looking forward to it Terry! Can't wait to compete for the first time of 2011. Could take 25lbs to win this one!!!



Thanks for joining us tsnider08, I'm looking forward to this one myself. It will probably take a BIG sack to win it, for sure.

The gates are supposed to open a lil' early. I'm expecting a dozen boats or so, based on phone calls that I've received.


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 3, 2011)

Gonna be busy out there, another club is having a tourney out there after rescheduling because of HVBA at Horton, this guy and this club claimed he would have 20+ boats. Not sure of the name of the club though, I had never heard of it after being told by someone else.


----------



## LIPS (Mar 3, 2011)

I am curious of that club? I didnt know of any other clubs.  I just want to see this lake. Will it really take 20 lbs to win out there?


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 3, 2011)

I heard they were called backwoods or something like that, they were scheduled for Horton but rescheduled after talking to Mike Smith from what I was told.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 4, 2011)

BACKWOODS WILL NOT BE AT J.W SMITH!!!

Their president called me on Monday, after hearing about the LWB One Man event. Bubba stated that they did not want to get in the way, so Backwoods will be at Varner this Saturday.

I talked to Bubba last night to confirm that they would be at Varner (they are).

The Backwoods Bass Club has been around for quite some time, and they are wanting us to consider allowing their top 6 team to join us for our Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament.

They have a web site, and have an open membership (which has been their reason for not receiving an invitation before now). 

http://www.backwoodsbassclub.zoomshare.com/


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 6, 2011)

The weigh-in for the first fund raiser was a nail biter!!!

Mike Crowley squeaked past Travis Snider by 1/100th of a pound (17.12 vs. 17.11), and Daniel Standridge weighed in an impressive 15.97 for his first visit to J.W Smith, and took big bass pot with a 5.11 large mouth.

We raised $50.00 towards the LWB Polygraph test. Thanks for participating guys.

Next up for the one man, is Griffin Reservoir on April 16th 2011.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Apr 10, 2011)

Our next fund raiser is this Saturday @ The Griffin Reservoir. Come on out for some one angler per boat competition.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Apr 13, 2011)

ANNOUNCEMENT : THIS EVENT HAS BEEN POSIPONED DUE TO THE FORECAST OF SEVERE THUNDER STORMS DURING TOURNAMENT HOURS.

A make up date will be announced soon.

Terry Lee


----------



## brandon hightower (Apr 14, 2011)

let me know hawghunna i will try to be there.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a reminder guys!

Lake Meriwether one man per boat Hawg Huntin' Tournament on June 25th 2011.

WE HAVE DECIDED TO MAKE THIS A 2 MAN TEAM EVENT

$60.00 PER TEAM

NO MEMBERSHIP FEES REQUIRED


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jun 23, 2011)

Bump ttt


----------

